# Teichbau



## Sascha0906 (5. Sep. 2007)

Hallo,

so jetzt haben wir angefangen zu buddeln  
, wollte euch mal teilhaben lassen an unserem Projekt und hoffe auf Anregungen von euch . Auf dem selbstgemalten Bild seht ihr wie es mal werden soll. Leider ist das Wetter z.Z. hier am Niederrhein nicht so gut, ich hoffe das es am WE besser wird und wir ordentlich weiter kommen. Im moment frustriert mich das der Boden nun hart wie Stein wird , werde morgen mal zum Baumarkt ne Spitzhacke kaufen, brauche eh noch mehr Beton für das Stegfundament. Übrigens was meint ihr wie weit muss so ein Streifenfundament in den Boden gehen bei den ersten beiden sind es so ca. 35cm, ist das übertrieben? (Hab ganz schön viel Beton reingekippt: ) So jetzt erstmal genug von mir, wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend.

Gruss Sascha


----------



## Annett (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Sascha,

na da hast Du Dir ja noch was vorgenommen. 

Bezüglich Fundament.... frostfrei ist es ab 80cm Tiefe. Ist nur die Frage, ob das bei einem Steg sein muss. 
Ich befürchte nur, bei der Länge (und ohne Armierung?) wird es bald brechen. :?
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass tiefere Punktfundamente besser geeignet und vor allem haltbarer wären.

Aber wir haben hier einige Betonspezis "on Board", die das sicherlich besser beurteilen können als ich.


----------



## Toralf (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau*

Wenn der Untergrund in Ordnung ist wird da nichts brechen. Ich hätte allerdings auch einzelne Punktfundamente gemacht und auch gleich Gewindeeisen mit einbetoniert an denen du deine Unterkonstruktion aufsetzen kannst. Und einen Haufen Beton hättest du auch gespart. 

Viele Grüße Toralf


----------



## Sascha0906 (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau*

Tja, da hätt ich euch wohl besser eher gefragt .
Aber egal irgendwie wird das schon klappen, den Beton reiss ich jedenfalls nicht mehr raus: , und wenns nur 10 anstatt 15 Jahre hält bin ich auch schon zufrieden: .
Morgen gehts weiter mit Spitzhacke und vereinten kräften, dann kommt meine bessere hälfte aus dem Urlaub , aber irgendwie haben alle unsere Freunde z.Z. voll den Stress und leider leider keine Zeit zum Buddeln obwohl sie ja sooo gerne helfen würden:__ nase:   naja wird schon noch.

Bis bald Sascha


----------



## Sascha0906 (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau*

So heute haben wir die Ausgrabungen beendet(sind weder auf den Nibelungenschatz noch andere interessante Dinge gestossen ), ich bin froh das zum schluss der Boden doch noch sandig und weich geworden ist somit haben wir heute echt viel geschafft. Werde jetzt noch grosszügig ausmessen wieviel Folie ich benötige. Was meint ihr soll ich 300er oder 500er Vlies nehmen, und Folie 1mm oder 1,2mm oder noch mehr? Also Steine hab ich keine drin aber eine Buche steht in der Nähe und ich weiss nicht ob die mit ihren Wurzeln irgendwann bis an den Teich kommt ?
Bis denne
Sascha


----------



## jochen (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Sascha,

da habt Ihr ja ganz schön gebuddelt... 
sieht ja richtig sauber aus.

Ich würde das 500er Vlies und die Folie mit 1mm nehmen.

Viel Spaß noch beim Teichbau und hier im Forum.


----------



## Sascha0906 (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau*

Ja so werd ich es auch machen, danke für den tipp 
ich wollte hier http://stores.ebay.de/Teichfolie-Zebra-Versandhandel_W0QQcolZ2QQdirZ1QQfsubZQ2d999QQftidZ2QQtZkm bestellen, hat jemand erfahrung mit dem Laden? Oder würdet ihr mir abraten?

Gruss Sascha


----------



## Annett (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Sascha,

zum Preis-Leistungsverhältnis kann ich nix sagen, da ich derzeit keinen Überblick mehr habe...
Aber aus ebay-Sicht ist er sicher ok. Schau mal sein Bewertungsprofil an... über den Tisch wird er Dich sicher nicht ziehen!


----------



## Sascha0906 (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo liebe Leute,

hab grad noch ne Frage. Macht es irgendeinen Sinn die Teichfolie in einer anderen Farbe als schwarz zu nehmen?


----------



## axel (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Sascha !

Ich hab jetzt Dunkelgrüne Folie drin . Sieht irgendwie natürlicher aus .
Schwarze Folie soll wohl angeblich mit fürs schnellere Aufheizen des Teiches
mit beitragen. 
Na und nach ner Weile wird eh nichts mehr zu sehen sein wenn die Natur sich breit macht . Vermute ich !  Bin schon gespannt . Es regnet heute den ganzen Tag und mein Teich fängt an voll zu laufen . 

Gruß     axel


----------



## Sascha0906 (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Axel,
das mit dem schneller aufheizen wäre doch bei dir im Bade teich nicht schlecht oder? Dann hättest du schneller die richtige Badetemperatur erreicht  . Ja aber ich denke auch das die Natur wohl mit der Zeit alles einheitlich bedeckt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau*

Moin,
also ich würde die Tiefenzone noch etwas grösser machen und auch tiefer wenn es geht. 

Ansonsten sieht das richtig schick aus finde ich.  


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Sascha0906 (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau*

Ja grösser und tiefer ist immer gut   aber wo hört es dann auf  am liebsten würd ich 3 m tief dann könnte ich wenigstens drin Tauchen und so meine beiden Hobbies verbinden , aber mal im ernst der Teich nimmt ja jetzt schon die hälfte unseres Gartens in anspruch ich hab meiner Frau zwar gesagt das der ganze Garten als Teich nur konequent wäre aber das kam irgendwie nicht so richtig an:beeten: . Wir sin übrigens schon auf 1,3m vielleicht täuscht das auf den Bildern auch etwas.

Gruss Sascha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau*

Ja, schon klar. Aber 15 cm von dem flachen abzweigen wäre doch noch drin, oder. So erhöhst du nur den Inhalt, ist besser.


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Sascha0906 (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau*

Ich schlaf mal noch ne Nacht drüber, der Container steht noch bis Mittwoch hier :


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau*

Ist ja nicht viel mehr Erde, aber es bringt was, glaub mir. Und es ist auch schnell gemacht.


Uwe


----------



## A6er (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau*

Mensch,
wenn ich Deine Bilder sehe bzw. die Erde, werde ich echt neidisch  
Ich bin nun (alleine) seit über einem Monat am buddeln (oder besser Hacken) und bin gerade mal ca. 1 Meter tief gekommen.
Bin 5 Tage die Woche (bis auf eine Woche Ausnahme) am Hacken, Graben etc. . Bei mir ist die Erde (Lehm) hart wie Stein  

Hoffentlich schaffe ich bis zum Winter noch 1,5m tiefe


----------



## wp-3d (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau*



			
				Sascha0906 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja grösser und tiefer ist immer gut   aber wo hört es dann auf  am liebsten würd ich 3 m tief dann könnte ich wenigstens drin Tauchen und so meine beiden Hobbies verbinden , aber mal im ernst der Teich nimmt ja jetzt schon die hälfte unseres Gartens in anspruch ich hab meiner Frau zwar gesagt das der ganze Garten als Teich nur konequent wäre aber das kam irgendwie nicht so richtig an:beeten: . Wir sin übrigens schon auf 1,3m vielleicht täuscht das auf den Bildern auch etwas.
> 
> Gruss Sascha



Hallo Sascha
1,3m ist schon gut, tiefer ist bei leichter Grabung noch besser.
Ein guter Rat, mach deine Pflanzzone 30-35 cm diese kannst du nach belieben mit Steinen in verschiedene Höhen abgrenzen und mit Kies 4-10mm auffüllen (Modellieren) dieses kannst du nach Jahren nach deinen Vorstellungen immer wieder ändern. 
 


Gruß Werner


----------



## nobsi (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau*

hi sascha!

ich habe heuer meinen schwimmteich https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6374 verwirklicht und das vlies sowie die epdm folie bei http://teichbedarf24.de/ gekauft. dabei war ich mit der abwicklung rundum zufrieden.  
immerhin habe ich dort € 2.300,- abgelegt und war auch besorgt ob die ware überhaupt ankommt und ok ist. aber der chef war jederzeit per telefon erreichbar. die ware wurde sofort nach einlangen des betrages versendet. ich konnte per internet den weg der ware von der firma zu mir nachverfolgen und der spediteur war überpünktlich bei mir.

bei der von dir erwähnten firma czebra versand gmbh habe ich lediglich die maigrüne pvc-folie geordert (fungiert bei mir nur als deko-folie) und das auch nur, weil ich sonst keine firma im internet gefunden habe, die eine solche farbe hat. die abwicklung war auch ok bis auf das, dass der chef meine mail nicht lesen wollte und der preis ein witz war :crazy: 
auf allen möglichen websites bieten die versand nach österreich an. zwei anfragen zu dem produkt wurden zum generalimporteur weitergeleitet, der meine anfrage beantwortete und für das, dass da noch eine firma mitnaschte musste ich statt 4,29 €/m² (für kunden aus deutschland) satte 5,49 €/m² (für kunden aus österreich) zahlen. sowas kotzt mich an. 

aber was solls, hatte keine andere wahl und war noch dazu in zeitdruck. 

dein projekt finde ich ganz toll, weiter so!

 
norbert


----------



## Sascha0906 (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo,

danke für eure zahlreichen tipps, habe jetzt bei Teichbedarf24 bestellt und hoffe es klappt alles. Habe mich auch entschieden nicht mehr weiter zu buddeln, ich weiss ihr habt es alle nur gut gemeint aber dabei bleibts jetzt, die entscheidung ist zwar nicht leicht gefallen aber ich will einfach die grossen Pflanzzonen nicht beschneiden zumal ich mir ja noch nichtmal so sicher bin ob da überhaupt viele Fische reinkommen.
Ja Rüdiger ich kann dein Leid nachvollziehen, ich hatte ja wie gesagt auch eine(zum glück nur dünne)Schicht die so hart war. Ich drück dir die Daumen das du deine 1,5m dieses Jahr noch schaffst 

Gruss Sascha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau*

Na Prima  

Beim füllen nicht vergessen die Wasseruhr abzulesen.


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Sascha0906 (23. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau*

So hier mal kurz der aktuelle Stand der Dinge, habe die Folie bei teichbedarf24 bestellt und die Lieferung war auch sehr schnell da. Das verlegen hat prima geklappt . Dann war ich gestern im Teichcenter und konnte nicht wiederstehen mir gleich zwei Kois zu kaufen:crazy:   naja die waren so billig weil die jetzt so viel wie möglich los werden wollen. Eigendlich wollte ich ja erstmal keine Fische haben, aber mehr kommen auch ganz bestimmt nicht rein: . So hier noch ein paar Fotos. Habe ausgerechnet das jetzt ca. 9 m3 Wasser drin sind.

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Annett (23. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Sascha,

wie lange ist das Wasser jetzt im Teich?

Ich denke, die Idee mit den Koi war, um es vorsichtig auszudrücken, nicht die allerbeste - jetzt heißt es nämlich die Nitritwerte im Auge behalten. :?
Sonst gehts Dir bzw. den Fischen so wie den ersten von Elke. (Wobei Elke nichts für die geschenkten Fische konnte.)


----------

